# Hello from Vermont



## Deven (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey everyone,

My name's Deven (or Dev). I'm 18 and a college student in Vermont studying Graphic Design. I go to school 45 minutes away from Sugarbush so I'm always on the mountain now. I just started riding early this year. I am currently working on getting my S turn down. I was taking a lesson learning how to turn and all that in early January and my girlfriend was doing the same but with a different instructor, but 45 minutes into both of our lessons my girlfriend caught on edge on her toe side and broke both the bones in her wrist. Needless to say, both of our lessons were over at that point. So since then I've been teaching myself with tips from friends and friendly instructors who like to help people out regardless of if they're in a lesson or not. However, there is a lot of mental blockage now for me going on my toe side and learning that as I literally was there from beginning to end when my girlfriend broke her wrist doing just that. I ride a Sapient PNB2. My short term goal is to master my S turn and ride Blue's (I just started on green trails last weekend) by February. MY long term goal is to do stupid shit. I've wanted to ride since I was 8 years old and first saw the X-Games. Well, this is my start. I may not make X, but I will be entering competitions next season.

So how's everybody doing?

- Dev


----------

